
Shipping Containers as Tiny Homes - liseman
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-16/now-you-can-live-in-a-remodeled-shipping-container
======
liseman
Heather and I build these; happy to answer any questions! -Luke

~~~
mojomark
@Luke - A few years back I looked at opportunities to resolve the issue of
having surplus containers stacking up largely in U.S. ports due to trade
(import/export) imbalance. As you probably know, it turns out that its
generally cheaper for Asian companies to abandon containers overseas and
simply fabricate new ones than it is to book a return trip for an empty
container. So, the continership capaciy surplus (rcord cheap shipping rates)
coupled with a trade imabalance has helped create a container surplus. Given
the surplus, and knowing that nobody is going to pay $2K to ship an empty
container, I would think you could get a much lower cost per unit than $2K. Is
there no longer a surplus?

~~~
liseman
2k is delivered to my door. Definitely still a surplus, but they're worth
_something_ as scrap: prices fluctuate directly with steel's scrap price.

~~~
mojomark
Ah, got it. Sounds like as you look to scale you could probably increase your
margin by doing your own trucking.

